# Jaguar vs. MiG-27 vs Mirage V



## tomo pauk (Mar 7, 2010)

Three attack planes from second half of cold war - which ons would you choose for your air force?


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll go with the (1) Jaguar over the (2) Mirage and (3) MiG-27
it's got the other two on:-

range:

(1) 528 miles (2) 404 miles (3) 336 miles

payload: 

(1) 10,000lbs (2) 8,818lbs (3) 8,800lbs

though is the slower of the three:

(1) 1,056mph (2) 1,188mph (3) 1,171mph

Survivability enhanced by a two-engine arrangement, over the single-engined arrangement of the other two.
Rate of climb and service ceiling isn't much of an issue here.
Also has the best undercarriage by far, can land just about anywhere.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Jaguar for me. Colin, I think the Jaguar is a lot faster clean.


----------



## Glider (Mar 7, 2010)

Its worth remembering that the French preferred the Jaguar over the Mirage V
They had both but the Mirage were only taken over from a IAF order cancelled on political grounds.

And the Indian Air Force preferred the Jaguar over the Mig 27 keeping the Jaguar in low level production until I think 2005 for attrition replacement.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mirage V with Isreali pilots wins every day.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 7, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Mirage V with Isreali pilots wins every day.


Why Israeli pilots I would think other pilots would be far more flexible. They fly in a area where the weather is almost a non factor in airspace the size of my backyard with every tool that money can buy against lower skilled opposition


----------



## Glider (Mar 8, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Mirage V with Isreali pilots wins every day.



Over Europe in our normal bad weather and stuffed clouds?


----------



## timshatz (Mar 8, 2010)

Jaguar. Just a good looking airplane. Kinda funny looking on the ground. Looked knockneed. One of those birds I would like to fly that nobody else seems to think was a great one. Well, on this side of the pond anyway.


----------



## Torch (Mar 8, 2010)

Wasn't there no radar on Jags?


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 8, 2010)

Some exported models did have radars; the Indian anti-ship version had it, since it enabled them to use Sea Eagle AShM beyond visual range.

As for Indian Jaguar vs. MiG-27, the later received a substantial upgrade with Israeli electronics couple of years ago. So I guess they liked both of them.

Jaguar was almost copied in Japan and ex-Yugoslavia - and only the best get copied.


----------

